# Jamming in Bradford/Newmarket area?



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey I'm a 30-40 something that really loves to play! Passion for music is a must, but I don't wanna be professional. Just want to find some like minded individuals to get together with now an again to play and sing. I love everything! Neil Young, Floyd, Zep, Dixie Chicks, Radiohead, You name it, I probably like it! I just want to have some fun. :banana:


----------



## G.A.S. Man (May 5, 2006)

*Still Interested?*

Hi, are you still interested in jamming with some people in the Newmarket area? Please let me know.

Steve


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Sure thing! PM sent.


----------

